# Jeld-Wen windows



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would encourage you to look as some of the more favorably reviewed brands like Soft-Lite, Simonton, Sunrise, Okna, HiMark, etc.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have 2 small sliders that i put in my basement. they are doing just fine so far.
so, "descent quality" ? i would say yes, from my very limited experience. jmho


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I didn't care for the Jen Weld windows I saw when I compared them to the Pella wood/aluminum windows, the price was only like $35 difference but the Pella was much better constructed, solid wood and joined pieces not particleboard stapled, and they were packed with a lot of protection.
I have 5 pella windows in my house, all the rest are Mi vinyl single hung windows from Menards, mainly I could not go with Pella for these due to their odd 1930 era size that is no longer standard today.
I found a pair of pella windows on the shelf close in size to 2 I wanted to replace in the kitchen (side by side double hung) for $189 each but they were just one inch too wide, so I asked about their next size smaller which according to the pella web site was the right size and had a stock number, but the clerk insisted it was a custom sized window according to his computer.

So I asked what the cost would be and it was totally insane, the 2 windows 1" narrower were going to cost almost $1,000!!!
I said forget it! and I bought the 2 stock windows on the shelf for $189 each and made them work.
But in the rest of the house the window openings are very high and narrow, I would find windows 6-7" shorter or maybe 3-4 " taller, wider or narrower, all of which would have required extensive messing around with interior alterations and exterior clapboard.
But the Mi window line had a size that was just right width wise and just 2" less tall, and the price was around $150 each, with a screen, double glass, argon, Low E, single hung, tilt-in sash.

So for the price, the fact they were so close a fit and all, I went with them and only had to do some minor work to make them fit right.
During some work a sheet of plywood fell over and broke the outside layer of one of them, so I figured for the cost I's just buy another new one and keep this one for spare parts as it didn't look like the upper fixed sash could be removed to replace the glass unit (it can be)
But Menards had discontinued them, and though their inventory insisted they had 6 of this size in stock, after an hour of looking, no one was able to find them, so I bought a replacement glass unit from Mi windows directly after learning replacing it was a simple one.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a reason that these windows are about the cheapest that you'll find, you do get what you pay for. I would look into the products that windows on Washington mentioned above. Regardless, stay out of the box stores and look into building supply houses like ABC, Allied, etc, or you could look into buying directly from a dealer that sells DIY.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> look into building supply houses like ABC, Allied, etc,


Are they selling to homeowners now?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

They don't promote it, but they always have around here.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Around here they will still take your money and look the other way.


----------



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

I installed 8 single hung vinyl builder Jeld-wen windows the past few weeks. I went to their site to get a local supplier, instead of dealing with the clowns at HD. The local supplier was more helpful. 

Anyways, the windows are good. Better than the aluminum sliders that were in place. The drawbacks I had with mine were as follows, mind you they were minor in my opinion:

a) 6 out of the 8 windows had the incorrect balances installed, so they sent the correct ones a few days after i opened a service request. easy to replace.

b) the interior sash sill frame component on 1 of the wider SH windows popped off, as if they didn't apply enough silcone to the part. service tech coming mid-july.

c) hole in the screen. again to be replaced mid-july.

I'm still buying Jeld-wen for my front, pocket replacements. Working with local supplier now, plus they will deliver to my home no extra charge. I don't trust HD.


----------

